
Ant Simulator Canceled After Team Spends the Money on Booze and Strippers - ytch
http://news.softpedia.com/news/ant-simulator-canceled-after-team-spends-the-money-on-booze-and-strippers-499697.shtml
======
TrevorJ
Not sure how much they raised on kickstarter, but unless it was a pretty
trivial amount, it seems like there's got to be more to the story.

~~~
aagha
There's a lot more convo on this on the reddit thread:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/comments/43nvsm/ant_sim...](https://www.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/comments/43nvsm/ant_simulator_canceled_after_team_spends_the/)

